
Only 2FA Paypal Option Available: SMS - heptode
I&#x27;ve spent more than 3 hours on the phone with PayPal support. They disconnected my bank account but won&#x27;t tell me why. The only option they will give me - and they&#x27;re emphatic about it - is that they can only re-authorize me by SMS.  Literally _zero_ other options (computer says no).  I don&#x27;t have a cell phone that can receive an SMS, but that&#x27;s beside the point. Am I crazy in thinking this is crazy? Is SMS not proven insecure several times over? Anyone else had a similar experience?
======
Nextgrid
Take the opportunity and run away from this awful company.

